# Nope...........



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2015)

More like with the "Which way do I hold the camera" look...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-50s-S...830435?hash=item2ee8e532a3:g:MAUAAOSwAKxWUi3n


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 1, 2015)

Me either. Another skip tooth conversion on a phantom. Why pick a phantom to do a tribute bike? Such as life I guess.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 1, 2015)

Give the man credit for trying!
Nice job!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2015)

His resto mod looks very professional. To bad he can't master the picture loading end.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 1, 2015)

why cant people who want to destroy a beautiful bike do it to a repop phantom or a piece of garbage walmart Schwinn with a canti tank and springer setup?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 2, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> why cant people who want to destroy a beautiful bike do it to a repop phantom or a piece of garbage walmart Schwinn with a canti tank and springer setup?



A before picture would be necessary before calling it destroyed.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 2, 2015)

That's it! I'm going to dismantle my all original  1936 Mead Crusader and paint it UNC blue. Obviously , this guy probably just assembled a bunch of parts, I doubt he took a complete phantom and did this to it. Or I hope at least. He did do a good job though. I just can't imagine spending the time and money to do this, hoping to turn a profit, only to do it in non-original colors, with very incorrect parts. Now it is a custom rather than a resto and will likely not bring the profit he hopes for. At least he has a bike he can ride.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 2, 2015)

Its just a Phantom, who cares!  There are still countless thousands in their original paint schemes.


----------



## spoker (Dec 2, 2015)

itsok to personalize your bike,but please dont missname it and try to get lottery winning money off it


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 2, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Give the man credit for trying!
> Nice job!




My comment was merely a play on words on the title....

decent effort on a custom bike, looks quality ..


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 3, 2015)

At least it's not scarlet & grey like that school from Columbus, that would be the only paint that doesn't look better than scrapes & rust, including sears best latex safety yellow, but seriously a green & white DX or Hornet is the way to go with theme paint,
GO SPARTY!!!


----------

